# magazines



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find magazines for a S&W 4553 tsw. All the websites I checked are out of stock. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

did you check https://www.davescatalog.com/index.php and S&W's site?

I think the shopping season has got everyone low on stock, Daves had some for my S&W22A.

good luck


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&productId=12965&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=33307&training=

There you go.


----------



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.bearonarock.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31

$34.57


----------

